
Why do humans swing their arms as they walk?  Riddle answered - dpurp
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090728/sc_afp/sciencearmsoffbeat
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted 5 hours earlier: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=730352>

More discussion there.

